# One water well serving two houses



## mdkelly77 (Mar 19, 2012)

We currently have one well serving two houses. The power for the well pump and the holding tank are currently in just one of the houses, and when the homeowner of the house that has the power and the tank is unavailable or not at home, the other house goes without water (unless the power is left on indefinitely). We (both homeowners) would like to separate the power so that each house has separate control over their own water supply. Any suggestions on how to proceed?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

All I can think of is to install a second pump and pre-tank wired to your home. The main pipe can be shared without any problem. (Separate check valves though.)

DM


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Is it a submersible or jet pump? Not sure that it matters, nor that I have an answer, but could be relevant to someone who has a solution. What about power to these two homes? Separate lines coming in with separate meters? Again, not sure that it matters, but just thinking that if it's an ag type setup, or whatever, and you had a meter on a pole, there might be a solution there somehow?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Good point though, submersible would change things.

DM


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You need an arrangement with a motor contactor that will allow power from either house to power the pump.

A question better answered in the electrical forum.

In the question tell us the type pump and where it is located? 120 or 240 volt pump?. Location of pressure switch? Location of pressure tank?.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

With the pressure tank in one house, a second pressure tank should be installed in the other house. It can go anywhere in the incoming water line (use a tee) prior to the latter's branching off to faucets or water heater.

Also a second pressure switch to control the power to the new electric cable to be buried.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

AllanJ said:


> With the pressure tank in one house, a second pressure tank should be installed in the other house. It can go anywhere in the incoming water line (use a tee) prior to the latter's branching off to faucets or water heater.
> 
> Also a second pressure switch to control the power to the new electric cable to be buried.


It needs a way to electrically lockout power from both houses trying to feed the pump at the same time.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Use a double pole double throw contactor. Correction: The neutrals from the two houses, for a 120 volt pump, may not be combined as common.

Connect the common contactor terminals to the pump leads.

Connect the normally open and contactor coil (control) terminals to one house's power cable.

Connect the normally closed contactor terminals to the other house's power cable.

Don't forget to run a 3 conductor cable (with neutral) if the contactor has a 120 volt coil and the pump is 240 volts. If the contactor amperes rating is stated only for "tungsten" or "heating" then it is suggested that the contactor have an amperes rating twice that of the pump.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Far better (IMHO) to simply share a tube going into the ground and keeping the power, pumps and storage tanks completely separate.

DM


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Wells more than 32 feet deep require a submersible pump. It may or may not be possible to piggyback two pumps in the same tube.

Actually extra or multiple pressure tanks in the same overall water system (fed by one pump) will not cause problems.


----------

